# 4x4 Conversion 3500HD



## PowersTree (Jan 9, 2006)

Shopping for a new dump truck. I currently have 2 C/K series 4x4 trucks. One 2500, one 3500 Crew.

I like these trucks, and want to add a dump to the fleet. Shopping used trucks, I am finding very good deals on the C/K 3500HD trucks. (15k GVW) I will be buying Gas/Auto.

I will be hanging a plow from it, and know that they plow fairly well being 2wd. Just gotta weight em. In the summer though, I would enjoy the 4wd option for backing into tree job sites, and dump sites and the such.

Being that these trucks are already leaf sprung in the front, what would the hold up be hanging a solid axle under the front, and running and electric style tcase, like that found in the 5500's?

Have any of you converted one? Got pics? Id like to see em. We used to have a wrecker running around here that had a 4x axle stuffed under it, so I know it can be done.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

You can do it on the 3500HD a few companies offered a conversion when new. Most of them used a Dana 70 not sure what they used for a t-case.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

keep your eyes open . seen few of the 4x4 converted done and sold over the past few years. 

fyi thay sit way up there compared to 2wd version tho. its some work to do it but can be done .


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

Monroe Truck Equipment used to do them, Back around 2000 they were close to $8000.


----------



## PowersTree (Jan 9, 2006)

Ive read thouroughly about swapping into the IFS trucks. Seems like more headache than its worth, as I havent been able to break my front end in two years, mud bogging it. Granted Im only running a 285 tire, but Ive had a CV making noise for two years now, but the new shaft is still sitting on the shelf waiting to be replaced. (I have two spare diff set ups, so I run em tillllll they break)

Now to swap into a 3500HD, looks easy enough, espically now that you guys mention Dana 70 fronts. I think that is the same axle the newer 5500 runs isnt it?? It would be fairly easy to source. An electric shift, divorce case would be nice, but I am sure they are pricey. To keep things cheap, as long as the drop is right, it would be easy to swap any divorced case in.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

4500-5500 4x4 totaly diffrent axle than the 3500hd 4x4 converted rigs. 

and just find a divorced 205 tcase from a ford if you use a ford front or if gm or dodge front dodge did divorced and old ih trucks used divorced tcase also. 

fast and super easy option if you had a clean truck and wanted super setup for best all around would be a dynatrac custom made axle. and if you did this skip the ball joint stuff thay offer for knuckles. ask them for reid racing ( dedenbear ) for the inner "c" and knuckles. 

this would be a bit of cash but bolt in to your specs. and still have NON unit bearing junk and king pins not ball joints.

i think the hardest part will be finding 10 bolt hub adaptors to keep the stock bolt pattern / rim combo. that was basicly a 3500hd only thing for them.


----------

